# Warum handelt es sich um eine Harvard-Architektur



## osion (29. Jun 2022)

Hallo

Mir ist die Harvard-Architektur bekannt, aber wie erkenne ich aus diesem Bild, dass es eine ist.
Wo sehe ich den Datenspeicher und wo der Befehlsspeicher?


----------



## mihe7 (29. Jun 2022)

osion hat gesagt.:


> Wo sehe ich den Datenspeicher und wo der Befehlsspeicher?


Flash Program Memory und Data SRAM?


----------



## mihe7 (29. Jun 2022)

Ist das ein Blockbild eines AVR-µC?


----------



## Jw456 (29. Jun 2022)

Für mich ist das keine Harvard Architektur Programmspeicher und Daten ist nicht auf einen getrennten Bus.

Daten und Programm benutzen den gleichen Bus.


----------



## KonradN (30. Jun 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Für mich ist das keine Harvard Architektur Programmspeicher und Daten ist nicht auf einen getrennten Bus.
> 
> Daten und Programm benutzen den gleichen Bus.


Wo siehst Du bitte, dass Daten und Programm den gleichen Bus nutzen?

Daten gehen über den Data Bus an den das Flash Program Memory nicht angeschlossen ist. Das hat ja einen eigenen Pfeil zum Instruction Regster.


----------

